# Red Rose Starter loft, expand it?



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Has anyone successfully added on to a red rose starter loft? I built it 4x8 and am curious about adding on to the back of it to effectively make it 8x8 or 6x8. Thoughts?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes its done all the time


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

i had a 4x8. made it 8x8. took another 4x8 piece of ply wood to add to the floor on the back. two more for each side, and little for the roofing and your good to go. we did it in one day with 3 bodies. not too difficult of a job.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Soundmajorr, did you just continue the 45 degree angle down off the back or did you change the roofline?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Can you send me a pic?


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah send me your email and i will send you some pix


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

actually check my profile pictures and you will see some pix in there.. if you want more just let me know.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a link to a thread where the Redrose loft was modified into a 6 x 8 foot loft:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/modified-redrose-loft-project-44691.html?highlight=redrose


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

At the beginning of this video, you can see what mine looked like after I added a section to make it 4 x 12. I split it into three sections which worked pretty well. But then I just simply out grew it and built an 8 x 15.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXZhhwOrEF0

.


----------

